# KM 94 R or KM 111 or....



## WesternSaw (May 31, 2020)

My KM 90 powerhead is in the shop . See other thread please ! Now I’m thinking it may be a good idea to pick up another powerhead as backup . As I have only the one power head . It is used mostly for line trimming, hedge trimming , pole saw work ,blowing . I have all the attachments listed for those jobs . If picking up another power head would be prudent as I have a few clients what new power head should I get . The KM 94R. Or the KM 111 R ? 
Thanks
Western Saw


----------



## Justin Taylor (May 31, 2020)

Km 111 or 131


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 1, 2020)

Okay pulled the plug today on a new KM111 Kombi powerhead . Was wondering if you fellas have any suggestions on breaking it in ?
Thanks
Western Saw


----------



## DND 9000 (Jun 2, 2020)

Just use it as normal. No need to do something special. Use fresh 50:1 mix or alcylate mix 50:1 and don`t let it run a long Time on full throttle with no load. While working give it full throttle.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 2, 2020)

KM131 is same weight as KM111 and has more power for ~$50 more.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 6, 2020)

DND 9000 said:


> Just use it as normal. No need to do something special. Use fresh 50:1 mix or alcylate mix 50:1 and don`t let it run a long Time on full throttle with no load. While working give it full throttle.


When you say no load do you mean without an attachment working ? But I’m okay to run it full throttle while using line trimmer ,blower or any attachment ?
Thank You !
Western Saw


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 6, 2020)

Mad Professor said:


> KM131 is same weight as KM111 and has more power for ~$50 more.


Hmmmm. I already bought the KM 111R Oh well ,I’m sure it will still be enough power for what I will use it for 
Thanks
Western Saw


----------



## DND 9000 (Jun 6, 2020)

Yes I mean letting it run full throttle without working, cutting, trimming and so on. When you work, use full throttle, that`s also importand.


----------



## WesternSaw (Jun 6, 2020)

DND 9000 said:


> Yes I mean letting it run full throttle without working, cutting, trimming and so on. When you work, use full throttle, that`s also importand.


Thanks for the clarification !
Western Saw


----------

